# trying to brake my plateau



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

ive hit a bit of a plateau cant seem to gain im 5ft 7 11stone, so im going to try i diet for 6 months as im not on one now and see how it goes . my goal is to bulk up but not gain too much fat im at about 15% bf atm id like to get to about 10% in the end ( i realise i'll need to do more cardio )

traing: mon > chest /bi's /abs 20/30min cardio

tue> sholders/abs 20/30 min cardio

wed> rest

thurs> back / tri's 20/30 min cardio

fri> legs /abs

sat/sun rest

deit meal1..100g oats / muesli ,banana 2 scoops whey

meal2..2 eggs brown roll

meal3.. 200g chicken 50g brown rice veg

meal4.. pre workout shake

meal5.. pw shake 1 jacket potato 1tin beans half a handfull of cheese

meal6 stake potato veg that kinda thing

meal7 tub of cottage cheese then bed

any advice will be greatly appreciated if i can get my diet plan sorted im going to start it monday


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

IMO if your goal is to bulk up your doing too much cardio


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

You want to gain weight and drop your body fat 5%, no chance of that actually happening sorry.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Con said:


> You want to gain weight and drop your body fat 5%, no chance of that actually happening sorry.


Anything is possible.. you have the tools, you just need to focus.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Goose said:


> Anything is possible.. you have the tools, you just need to focus.


Ok you have convinced me Goose, time to get up to 300lb and drop down to 5% bf then hit the Mr O next year! Thanks for the inspiration Goose:thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha yeh ill see you their con.

mate you need to decide wether you want to gain or loose first.

Personally i would say cut to 10% then bulk. start by doing cardio and ditching those beans pwo and use a banana


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks how much cardio is best maybe just do 2 sessions? oh and Con im talking in the long run thats my goal, curently i just want to gain lean mass and not gain much more fat .. get bigger but try to maintain the 16% bf or round abouts if thats possible. its more the deit that im wantiing checked as its my 1st attempt at a deit plan .only been training 7 months id like to gain quiet a bit more befor i cut


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Canvas said:


> thanks how much cardio is best maybe just do 2 sessions? oh and Con im talking in the long run thats my goal, curently i just want to gain lean mass and not gain much more fat .. get bigger but try to maintain the 16% bf or round abouts if thats possible. its more the deit that im wantiing checked as its my 1st attempt at a deit plan .only been training 7 months id like to gain quiet a bit more befor i cut


NO CARDIO!!! It not a requirement!! Train twice a week.Full body routine, focus on squats, chins, dips and deadlifts.YOU MUST get stronger if you want to get bigger.There are plenty of sensible routines that (I) has been posted search them.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To reach your goal of having more lean mass but less (un)lean mass you'll do best to periodize both your training and diet.

I would suggest initially concentrating on eating to bulk, forget the cardio for a while, or do very very little (depends on your metabolism) and train focused solely on big compounds and power. A 5x5 routine is pretty good for this kind of thing.

I would follow this approach for around three to four months - any longer and you might end up adding too much fat. After this period, then change your training more towards volume and lactate burning workouts and begin a gradual reduction in calories - in other words start cutting!

One word about bulking though - although it's a time to eat plenty of calories, still keep getting them from healthy sources of food. People often use bulking as an excuse to eat total crap and, while this certainly does help you gain weight, remember that health is an important consideration as well as big muscles. Also, many unhealthy foods are quite habit forming and adictive, which can make a transition from bulking to cutting where youhave to clean up the diet a lot harder!


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

Dtlv74 said:


> To reach your goal of having more lean mass but less (un)lean mass you'll do best to periodize both your training and diet.
> 
> I would suggest initially concentrating on eating to bulk, forget the cardio for a while, or do very very little (depends on your metabolism) and train focused solely on big compounds and power. A 5x5 routine is pretty good for this kind of thing.
> 
> ...


 so i'll prob cut the cardio down i tend to do 3 sets of 10 and 3 dif exercises for each muscle . not quite sure what you mean by 5x5 ?? :thumbup1: thanks very much for your help


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

essexboy said:


> NO CARDIO!!! It not a requirement!! Train twice a week.Full body routine, focus on squats, chins, dips and deadlifts.YOU MUST get stronger if you want to get bigger.There are plenty of sensible routines that (I) has been posted search them.


i thought my routine was sensible as i say ive been doing it for 7 months and was gaining well in size and strength for example i started off benching 50k 3 sets o 10 now i bench 70k 3 sets o 10


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

essexboy said:


> NO CARDIO!!! It not a requirement!! Train twice a week.Full body routine, focus on squats, chins, dips and deadlifts.YOU MUST get stronger if you want to get bigger.There are plenty of sensible routines that (I) has been posted search them.


I agree (as usual) with this mate.

Save the cardio for when your losing fat ie your diet because the body becomes accustomed to doing cardio plus it takes up a lot of recovery ability.

Now if your talking 2-3 sessions of a brisk walk around your block well thats just staying healthy and fine but i wouldnt do more than that.


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

i take it my diet is on the right track then as no ones mentioned it maybe change the sup and the baked beans over for tuna pasta or minc and rice ?


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

Con said:


> I agree (as usual) with this mate.
> 
> Save the cardio for when your losing fat ie your diet because the body becomes accustomed to doing cardio plus it takes up a lot of recovery ability.
> 
> Now if your talking 2-3 sessions of a brisk walk around your block well thats just staying healthy and fine but i wouldnt do more than that.


cutting down on cardio wont be a prob :lol: never liked it any way 30 mins a week? nothing to heavy just gym bikes ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Canvas said:


> cutting down on cardio wont be a prob :lol: never liked it any way 30 mins a week? nothing to heavy just gym bikes ?


I wouldnt even go to the gym to do it, just stay active and do some walking even walking to the shops count IMO.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Con said:


> I wouldnt even go to the gym to do it, just stay active and do some walking even walking to the shops count IMO.


 Con, getting up to reach the remote counts:thumbup1:


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

I cant believe at 11st you cant gain.

drop the cardio, eat as much as possible and lift like an animal, compund lifts...

you`ll gain


----------



## Canvas (Dec 2, 2008)

1st day of diet good training sesh i couldnt tackle all the chicken nd rice though so might cut the rice down to 25g or 30g?? i wonder am i under training i do 3 to 4 workouts per muscle 3 sets of 10 exept for the 1 workout that i pyramid so today i did chest/bis

flat bench 70kg 9reps 65kg 10reps 65kg 10reps

incline bench 3setsx10 reps 50kg

chest fly 14kg 3setsx10reps

decline bench (1st time ive tryed this today looked good in the mag i was reading) 3sets x10reps 40kg ( should lift alot more next time i just gotta get used to it i feels kinda strange

bis

dumbell curls 14kg 10 reps 16kg 10reps 18kg 10reps

z bar seated 30kg 3 sets x 10 reps

cable curls :confused1: i think that what you call em 10kg each side 3 sets of 10

abs

sit ups 3sets of 20 on a half ball thing with a 10 kg disk on chest

russian twist 8kg medicene ball 3 setsx20

leg raises 3 sets of 15


----------

